# Keep makita rp2301fc ?



## Glass (Feb 5, 2013)

I just completed a large routing job where I hogged out 10" x 54" by 1 3/4" deep sections of 3" treads for a timber stair(26 treads). A few days into the project my Hitachi m12v2 died. The brushes were cracked at the ends and the router smelled electrical. I bought a Makita rp2301fc and completed the job. I went with the makita just because the Hitachi burned up(I finally got brushes for it today so tomorrow I will find out if the Hitachi still works). So here's the question, I am not sure if I like the Makita but am unsure about the New Hitachi m12ve. The Makita has some annoying features like the plunge lock is hard to lock without a reach around, and the springs are so strong that the lock can easily let go if not really tightened down, the plunge depth stop plastic nut must be tighten with pliers or it loosens, you have to unscrew covers on the handles to tighten the handles if they loosen - watch out for the spring in the trigger handle and When you take off the subase there are two springs in the assembly that holds the template adaptor that are easy to loose. Finally, I never really had to rely on the template guide set in the factory - what happens if it gets misaligned? On the hitachi one has to center it, although the makita template guide is flush with the bottom. Why is the Hitachi not. So it's a long winded way of asking for opinions, I never really liked the big heavy plastic m12v2 but the m12/ve looks better. Anybody tried both the Makita rp2301fc and the hitachi m12ve ? And thoughts on which is better? (There are no places to handle the machines by me). Thank you!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Other than one Makita with a loose handle screw no negative comments so far. If you do not like the bulk of the Hitachi the Makita is not much different. Did you check out the Bosch MRP23EVS? You can also get this router in a combo kit with a fixed base for table mounting.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have hammered Makita Routers for years and I am a bit surprised that I have not killed one yet, they do seem to take a lot of punishment. NGM


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Glass said:


> So here's the question, I am not sure if I like the Makita but am unsure about the New Hitachi m12ve. Thank you!


so that leaves the real routers.. The 1617, 19 and M23 all by Bosch....
I have the Makita which never gets used any more and have played with the Hitachi...

I really like my Bosch routers... The owners of other brands of routers really like these production work horses....


----------



## Glass (Feb 5, 2013)

I returned the makita. I do not doubt the the motor as I own several dewalt tools. Just could not stand the ergonomics, not being ale to plunge and lock without moving my hand off the handle, the fact that the handles constantly loosened, and there were many tooless attachments but hidden springs, and the depth control vibrated loose. So I went back to to Hitachi. Am trying the M12ve. Thank you for the imput. I want another router but. Just cannot decide between the dewalt dw621 or the bosch mrp23evs. The dewalt seems to be a tried and true elu and the Bosch seems a new design but is the Bosch reliable and tough ? Any thoughts. Thx


----------



## Glass (Feb 5, 2013)

got the hitachi m12ve today(made in malasia). opened it played with it too much play in the plunge action the router actually rocks a little Put it back in the box unused shipped it back. I am very distraught at the quality. Hitachia sure has fallen. The makita seemed solid but I did not like the ergonomics. So now its between the Bosch 23 and Dewalt dw625. Anybody know where these tools are made? How has the Bosch 23 series held up with all its fancy trigger stuff?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Glass said:


> got the hitachi m12ve today(made in malasia). opened it played with it too much play in the plunge action the router actually rocks a little Put it back in the box unused shipped it back. I am very distraught at the quality. Hitachia sure has fallen. The makita seemed solid but I did not like the ergonomics. So now its between the Bosch 23 and Dewalt dw625. Anybody know where these tools are made? How has the Bosch 23 series held up with all its fancy trigger stuff?


All the deWalt stuff I've gotten in the last 3 years have been assembled in Mexico. Don't know if that includes the 625. I just recieved a PRO11 plunge base for the Bosch Colt that was assembled in China. In spite of that fact, it works perfectly.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jschaben said:


> All the deWalt stuff I've gotten in the last 3 years have been assembled in Mexico. Don't know if that includes the 625.


Hi John

Interestingly our DW625s come from Slovenia these days

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bengt, I have had my MRC23EVSK for over a year now and no problems. I added an additional MRP23EVS which will be mounted on a ski jig once the weather warms up.

My pair of Bosch 1617 motors are going to visit Bosch to be checked out; 12 years trouble free on the original bearings and brushes! Part of the reason for their long life is I always make sure to blow the dust out of them when changing set ups. This is something everyone should do with all their routers.


----------



## Cheeks (Nov 3, 2012)

*Bosch MRC23EVS:* Motor is assembled in Mexico. Bases made in China.

*Dewalt DW625:* Made in Italy/Slovenia. Used to be made in Switzerland

*Dewalt DW621:* Made in Czech Republic. Used to made in England.


----------



## Glass (Feb 5, 2013)

So I bought a dw621 used for smaller hand work. I returned the Hitachi. I ordered the Bosch mrc23evsk. I have high hopes and am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

